# Medical Records - Grievance / Complaint



## schart28 (27 Apr 2008)

Can anyone confirm that complaints, grievance, response to grievance done towards medical individuals, group or unit is NOT held in the members medical file?

Should these not be held in the medical file. What recourse does someone have if they are in the medical file?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2008)

schart28 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that complaints, grievance, response to grievance done towards medical individuals, group or unit is NOT held in the members medical file?
> 
> Should these not be held in the medical file. What recourse does someone have if they are in the medical file?



 ???

OK.  Your question is not very clear.  Your Medical File holds only medical records.  Your Pers File contains any "Grievance" that you would have filed against anyone.  In a Grievance that concerned Medical matters, then your Medical Records may be subpoenaed.  Results of the findings of your Grievance would be filed in your Pers File.  Results of a Medical Test would be placed in your Med Files.  The Pers File and Medical Records are two seperate set of files.

[Edit to add ---  I think Michael O'Leary's next post is more accurate.  Your question is still unclear though.]


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2008)

From the Grievance Manual:



> 7.6 File Disposition
> 
> *All documentation relating to a grievance is retained by DGCFGA* for two years after completion of all file action and then is disposed of in accordance with the DSCDS and the Library and Archives Act of Canada (DAOD 5050-0 (Canadian Forces Personnel Records) and 5050-1 (CF Personnel Records of the Director General Military Careers and the Director Human Resources Information Management, and Service Estate Records of the Judge Advocate General)).



I do not believe that copies are held on either medical or personnel files.


----------



## MedCorps (27 Apr 2008)

If indeed grievance related materials have been placed in your medical file, then something went very wrong somewhere.  

If it did happen I would ask the CO of the CF Health Services Unit that controls your medical records to remove them from your medical file. It would be done along the lines of you having a grievance as to the grievance material being on your file.  The good book suggests:  

"Potential Grieviors are encouraged to seek a solution to their concerns in the least formal and most appropriate means possible.  The right to grieve does not preclude a verbal request for resolution directly to the CO prior to submitting a grievance." - CF Grievance Manual. 

If he/she is a good sport she will pull them out, shred them, say sorry about the mishap and it is a done deal. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2008)

Mr. O'Leary and MedCorps are correct.  Grievances, or any reference to them, should <b>never</b> be found in any personnel or medical file.

The Central Registry or Records section of the medical unit in question should be familiar with which records should be stripped from the medical file.  I'd start there, informally.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2008)

With whom are you making the grievance to?

That would narrow down, where the record of your complain is actually held.

I.E, if you make a grievance with VAC, with regards to a finding that contradicts your medical file, then VAC records that on you file there.

dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Apr 2008)

schart28,

Try this link to CMP policy - ADM(HR-Mil) INSTRUCTION 08/04 HEALTH RECORDS:

http://www.dnd.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0804_admhrmil_e.asp


----------



## schart28 (28 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all this information. Sorry I was not clear.

I made a grievance (reply) & complaint (Management of complaints related to the provision of Health Care CFMS) against certain medical staff. The reply to my grievance from the CF Surg Gen ended up in my medical file as well as the complaint.

The problem is that the ASurg did not see anything wrong in having the response to the grievance being in my medical file. In fact, I strongly suspect that the ASurg or BSurg (Acting CO) initiated these documents to be inserted in my med file.

I'll contact the Records Section and see what they say.


48th Reg: THe complaint is held at XXe CF H Svc C / Quality Coord / Patient Relation Officer, which of course reports to the CO. The grievance is at DGHS


----------



## schart28 (28 Apr 2008)

Excellent info... the problem is that its easy to put in documents in a med file but it will be hell to get them out.



			
				Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> schart28,
> 
> Try this link to CMP policy - ADM(HR-Mil) INSTRUCTION 08/04 HEALTH RECORDS:
> 
> http://www.dnd.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0804_admhrmil_e.asp


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Apr 2008)

Couldn't you see your file and remove the documents yourself?


----------



## MedCorps (28 Apr 2008)

Ah... no.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Apr 2008)

Must be the Cpl in me.  If the direct approach doesn't work, try another avenue.  If your saying no though and seeing your trade I will believe you.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Apr 2008)

schart28,

You can request a copy of your medical file at any time through an Informal Information request.  It will be provided to you in a reasonable time period.  

Link to process: http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/DAOD/1002/2_e.asp  

Personal Info Bank - Medical Records DND PPE 810 is subject to Informal Requests 

"Individuals making informal requests for their personal information must:

    * request, orally or in writing, their personal information directly from the office of primary interest (OPI) responsible for the physical custody and management of their personal information; and

    * indicate the personal information bank (PIB) number from the Table of PIBs block, or provide a clear description of the requested information that corresponds to a PIB in the table."

*You can also ask for an appointment with a Medical Officer to review your medical file and at that time you could discuss removal of any documents that you are concerned about. *


----------



## MedCorps (28 Apr 2008)

It would be akin to self-purging something out of your UER or Pers File.  

Although God only knows there is stuff in both of these files I wish I could self-purge <smile>. 

Then again... if I could just self-purge those STD reports from that HTLA in Budapest from my med file, it would be good also <smile>.  

The process is long and somewhat onerous  to remove something from your medical file.  It should be considerably easier thought if the item should not be in your Med file to start with. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## geo (28 Apr 2008)

All material relating to grievances and harrassment complaints are not to be filed into a pers file OR a medical file OR a disciplinary file.
At the end of the grievance / complaint process - the IA will come to a decision that may require someone to be punished or reprimanded or whatever....

 so - Charge reports will go in disciplinary file (if applicable), 
Recorded warnings or C&P will go in pers file (if applicable) AND notation made on the PER (if applicable) 

but all of the grievance material / complaint material will not be filed with your personnel/medical documents... it's as if they did not exist.  If they are added to your file, then that in itself is grounds for another grievance.


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2008)

schart28 said:
			
		

> Excellent info... the problem is that its easy to put in documents in a med file but it will be hell to get them out.



It shouldn't be in this case. The documents you want removed are NOT medical documents. They are Grievance documents which policy clearly states WILL NOT be placed on members' files (and that would include on members' medical files). If you show them that policy and state "remove them now and shred them immediately as Harassment and Grievenace policy states should already have occured" they should IMMEDIATELY comply. If not, write them up again because they are wrong.

This situation is _very, very, very_ wrong.


----------



## schart28 (27 Jun 2008)

It took sometime but the grievance was removed. It does not help when you have an ASurg which does not think its incorrect to have these documents in the medical file. Now there is still the reply to my grievance and other information which should not be in there. Since the *MO does not want me to see my medical * file, i've contact Health Records and will meet with them to go over my file and get the non medical stuff removed.

Its unfortunate but as the Health Records section said, MO directly insert documents in the medical file without passing by them.

thanks for all your comments


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Jun 2008)

schart28 said:
			
		

> It took sometime but the grievance was removed. It does not help when you have an ASurg which does not think its incorrect to have these documents in the medical file. Now there is still the reply to my grievance and other information which should not be in there. Since the *MO does not want me to see my medical * file, i've contact Health Records and will meet with them to go over my file and get the non medical stuff removed.
> 
> Its unfortunate but as the Health Records section said, MO directly insert documents in the medical file without passing by them.
> 
> thanks for all your comments



Go to to your BOR and request a copy, as you are entitled to that.  If you were out, then you can ask a copy from the Freedom of informations act.  It is good to kee a copy for youself.

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (27 Jun 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Go to to your BOR and request a copy, as you are entitled to that.  If you were out, then you can ask a copy from the Freedom of informations act.  It is good to kee a copy for youself.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



 Just to add if you are in the Reg Force the BOR will not hold your med file it is held by the base clinic.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Jun 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just to add if you are in the Reg Force the BOR will not hold your med file it is held by the base clinic.



Correct, however, it is the BOR that must do the request to have a copy produced for the member.

dileas

tess


----------



## schart28 (27 Jun 2008)

I periodically get a copy of my medical file. I send a request directly to the Health Records Section and they provide a copy or at least what was added since the last request. The problem is that there is two copies of my medical file, there was three but the 3rd was destroyed, one at ATIP (original) and one at base.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Jun 2008)

There are a two copies of yourmedical file one held by Base Medical facility and at the Surgeon General's medical records archive office.  The ATIP office does not hold anything, they facilitate the processing of a copy which is made at your Base clinic.  As more of your file becomes part of the Electronic Health Record (part of the Canadian Forces Health Info System) there will be one electronic repository for all medical and dental records.  Any medical facility on the network will be able to acess your file or specific parts necessary to assist in your diagnosis and treatment.  New recruits have their files scanned into the repository when they are enrolled.


----------

